# R8 v Veyron



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Did anyone see the DVD that came with last months Autocar. Group test between the R8, Gallardo Superleggera, GT3RS, DB9 and the Veyron.

This video compares the R8 and the Veyron. Makes me giggle like a girl everytime I watch it:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

hehe awesome


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Amazing 8) 8)


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

I'm comfortable enough with my sexuality to admit that I would be scared at the wheels of the Veyron.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

The Veyron is just amazing. 8)

The R8 v 335i gave me a laugh.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4ghTxrW ... ed&search=


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

sonicmonkey said:


> I'm comfortable enough with my sexuality to admit that I would be scared at the wheels of the Veyron.


What's it got to do with your sexuality?


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

The Silver Surfer said:


> sonicmonkey said:
> 
> 
> > I'm comfortable enough with my sexuality to admit that I would be scared at the wheels of the Veyron.
> ...


One could be accused of being a bit "Dale Winton" for admitting that.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

sonicmonkey said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > sonicmonkey said:
> ...


Isn't he "in to " :wink: fast cars?


----------



## sharc (Sep 30, 2002)

I guess it must be possible to drive a Veyron at sensible speeds, but I know what you mean.

Now, driving like that German nut on a public road, now THAT is scary!
Suicidal.

Andy


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

For a Veyron, i'd 'do' Dale Winton


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Widget said:


> This video compares the R8 and the Veyron. Makes me giggle like a girl everytime I watch it


The Veyron is Â£850k and an R8 is Â£80k so I would expect it to leave it standing like that if I handed over that sort of cash. Amazing car though! 8)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

That's just wrong.

Please Santa, Tooth Fairy & God, can i just have an ickle go in one. I promise not to drive too fast :twisted:


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

The Silver Surfer said:


> The R8 v 335i gave me a laugh.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4ghTxrW ... ed&search=


I'd say that he should stop taking xtc and start acting normal :lol:


----------

